# Vitamins and Dosages HELP!



## Zachhubbell (Apr 16, 2018)

Hello everyone, I have a 9 month old male, that’s 64lbs who I have been giving coconut oil too, to add a little shine to his coat. 
I have been reading allot on other forms about omega vitamins, fish oils, vitamin C and E as well as others. But I haven’t seen specific dosage plans. Now I am not trying to load him up but more of trying to give him all he needs to thrive to his full potential as well as health if not exceed it. 
So I was hoping to find some knowledgeable people who could help me by possibly providing me with a vitamins & oils plan. Kind of like a meal plan for my little man, but with vitamins and oils. 
As in dosages for them , times to provide them, specific brands to utilize/where to find them, as well as any other specifics. I know there are allot of forms but I could really use some specific advice geared toward him with his size age and how I should progress. I know there are people who have way more knowledge in this than I do so I could really use some help. Thanks!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We used this fish oil for Bear and it comes with it's own dosage chart: 

https://www.nordicnaturals.com/consumers/omega-3-pet


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

If your dog is eating a balanced diet, he shouldn't need extra vitamins. Fish oils are definitely good for the added omegas for joint health. Your vet can probably recommend how much to give.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I agree - what you feed is going to make the biggest different.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't see supplements buying much time or health. Dogs live very short lives even if they live into their teens. They could help if you feed a dog garbage I guess.

Been there done that with the vitamin supplement thing.


----------



## Zachhubbell (Apr 16, 2018)

Sweet Girl said:


> If your dog is eating a balanced diet, he shouldn't need extra vitamins. Fish oils are definitely good for the added omegas for joint health. Your vet can probably recommend how much to give.


I feed my dog hills science diet lamb meal and brown rice recipe is that a good dog food?


----------



## Zachhubbell (Apr 16, 2018)

Megora said:


> I agree - what you feed is going to make the biggest different.


I feed hills science diet lamb meal and rice recipe is that quality?


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Totally agree that is feeding a premium food you should not need to supplement vitamins and minerals unless recovering from a surgery or some other reason. You should have a complete vit/min package in the food and supplementing can cause excesses if not careful in dosing. Even to much Omega 3 can lead to oily skin resulting in skin issues.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

With hills science lamb, you should not need any other vitamins since it already contains the mentioned C, E and Omega 6 in addition to glucosamine. At least this is what is claimed. BUT, we always suggest profiting from the nature's endless vitamin sources. Why to use counter vitamins if you have time ? If your dog does not have any specific health problem and if you feed him a quality dog food, if he does not have any allergy or serious problems such as Iron Binding, please do not use extra vitamin and go instead natural and opt for fresh vegetables & fruits. Use them as snacks or add onto his food.Once or twice a week , serve him one meal with sardines.Another day chicken /or turkey. You can also serve them one meal with chia seeds. With natural you can never go wrong


----------

